# GTFIH Paki-Somalian Terrorist Tinder Experiment



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo

@Moggy ran the experiments


----------



## wasted (Sep 6, 2020)

JFLLLL How many matches did he get and post pics tbh


----------



## bossman (Sep 6, 2020)

somalians aren't humans


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 6, 2020)

*Who said this guy wouldnt get matches*


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

wasted said:


> JFLLLL How many matches did he get and post pics tbh


30 likes in Norway in about 2 hours and 26 likes in Sweden in about 3 hours according to what Moggy told me


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *Who said this guy wouldnt get matches*



looks like an Al-Shabaab member with Western clothing


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> looks like an Al-Shabaab member with Western clothing


*looks like the type of guy who would slay if tall at least where I live (Toronto)*


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Good looking ethnics have it easiest in Nordic/EE countries, much easier than North America, which is isn't too bad to begin with, but the tier of women in Nordic countries that are receptive to Ethnics is insane. Will probably end around 80-100 matches in the day which is amazing considering my distance is over 3k miles away and that I'm not receiving much of a body halo despite this guy being roided since i don't have it as the first pic.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

bossman said:


> somalians aren't humans


He is pakistani, not sure why @ArabIncel thinks he is Somali.


----------



## wasted (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> 30 likes in Norway in about 2 hours and 26 likes in Sweden in about 3 hours according to what Moggy told me


Doesn't mean shit unless they say they are dtf tbh 

@malignant


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

wasted said:


> Doesn't mean shit unless they say they are dtf tbh
> 
> @malignant



moggy showed me a convo where some white girl messaged him first. She was DTF in the first 3 messages


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

bossman said:


> somalians aren't humans


t. bullied by somalis on the schoolyard


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

wasted said:


> Doesn't mean shit unless they say they are dtf tbh
> 
> @malignant


A couple msged me and were DTF.


----------



## wasted (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> moggy showed me a convo where some white girl messaged him first. She was DTF in the first 3 messages





Moggy said:


> A couple msged me and were DTF.


brb using


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *looks like the type of guy who would slay if tall at least where I live (Toronto)*


yeah his look is very popular here


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> yeah his look is very popular here



I live in Toronto. I don’t see Somali terrorists slaying irl


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I live in Toronto. I don’t see Somali terrorists slaying irl


he doesn't look like a somali
it's beyond over for somalis here


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> yeah his look is very popular here


I doubt he can get top 1% blonde's in Toronto. Like the girl I sent you in PM's she is top 1 percentile nordic slut tbh.

It appears Nordic/EE women are the most receptive to ethnik pheno's.


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he doesn't look like a somali
> it's beyond over for somalis here



I mean the point is just that he looks ethnic with a huge Arab dad beard. So whether he’s Pakistani or Iraqi or Somali isn’t really what I’m getting at. I just don’t see guys like him slaying IRL so I’m shocked at these tinder results


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he doesn't look like a somali
> it's beyond over for somalis here


*Somalis are low inhib though a lot are gang members *


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *Somalis are low inhib though a lot are gang members *


still over for them
they do gang shit because it's over for them it's a coping mechanism


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I mean the point is just that he looks ethnic with a huge Arab dad beard. So whether he’s Pakistani or Iraqi or Somali isn’t really what I’m getting at. I just don’t see guys like him slaying IRL so I’m shocked at these tinder results


He is super robust and has a lot of High T markers it is no surprise females like him, another case of high SMV, but not necessarily high P/S/L. I highly doubt you see many ethnics gymcelled and fashionmaxxed like him in your day to day life.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> looks like an Al-Shabaab member with Western clothing


not even close, if you have watched documentaries or just have seen pics of real jihadists almost every single one of them look subhuman, but this isnt surprising tbh, if they were gl they would have just moved to another country and live their life instead of fighting in the desert for the man in the clouds


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> not even close, if you have watched documentaries or just have seen pics of real jihadists almost every single one of them look subhuman, but this isnt surprising tbh, if they were gl they would have just moved to another country and live their life instead of fighting in the desert for the man in the clouds


I don't know why OP is shitting on this guy so much, he is a slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 6, 2020)

This guy is nothing like the somalis we got here 

A big tip for ethnics in nordic countries 
The more u act and dress as nordics the more the girls will like you 

From what I see irl regarding the ethnics I talk too

Also the type of nordic girl going for ethnics with that drug dealer bad boy vibe is nearly always bimbos


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I don't know why OP is shitting on this guy so much, he is a slayer.


I don't get how he is slaying this much? Surely he's not performing better than the boxer guy? This guy doesn't even qualify as good looking and his bones aren't good


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> This guy is nothing like the somalis we got here
> 
> A big tip for ethnics in nordic countries
> The more u act and dress as nordics the more the girls will like you
> ...


I have legit stacy tier matches. They look straight off of a Nazi propaganda poster, some are bimbo's but a lot look to be upper class and good pheno's. There is nothing somalian about this guy, but I can see Nerdics thinking he is arab, but that doesn't seem to hurt the match quality/quantity.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Good looking ethnics have it easiest in Nordic/EE countries, much easier than North America, which is isn't too bad to begin with, but the tier of women in Nordic countries that are receptive to Ethnics is insane. Will probably end around 80-100 matches in the day which is amazing considering my distance is over 3k miles away and that I'm not receiving much of a body halo despite this guy being roided since i don't have it as the first pic.


Ugly ethnics have it easy in those countries aswell, it is over.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> I don't get how he is slaying this much? Surely he's not performing better than the boxer guy? This guy doesn't even qualify as good looking and his bones aren't good


I never ran the boxer in Nordic countries but some of these matches AMOG the match quality of the boxer, but that could simply be because North American girls aren't as high quality.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I have legit stacy tier matches. They look straight off of a Nazi propaganda poster, some are bimbo's but a lot look to be upper class and good pheno's. There is nothing somalian about this guy, but I can see Nerdics thinking he is arab, but that doesn't seem to hurt the match quality/quantity.


Yeah cause he doesn't give that drug dealer bad boy vibe 
So he probaly wont to the girls neither 

Especially in first and last pic


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I never ran the boxer in Nordic countries but some of these matches AMOG the match quality of the boxer, but that could simply be because North American girls aren't as high quality.


makes sense. Everyone should try locationmaxxing, at least to EE


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Yeah cause he doesn't give that drug dealer bad boy vibe
> So he probaly wont to the girls neither
> 
> Especially in first and last pic


He looks like a drug dealer to me. Maybe drug dealers dress different in Nerdic countries, but I would automatically assume this guy is low class by the way he dresses, not to say it isn't good.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He looks like a drug dealer to me. Maybe drug dealers dress different in Nerdic countries, but I would automatically assume this guy is low class by the way he dresses, not to say it isn't good.


I would kinda agree 
But not the first and last pic 

Imo it makes it seem like he would know how to dress for different social settings


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@Newone thoughts on this slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Newone thoughts on this slayer.


5psl


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> 5psl


No 5 PSL guy would get these matches tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> No 5 PSL guy would get these matches tbh.


are you telling me this guy is a 6 psl chad?

he isnt even a chadlite


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> are you telling me this guy is a 6 psl chad?
> 
> he isnt even a chadlite


Nah, but his sex appeal is much higher than his PSL rating.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Nah, but his sex appeal is much higher than his PSL rating.


not on that height


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> not on that height


He's at least 6 foot tall.

(Brutal mog btw)


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He's at least 6 foot tall.
> 
> (Brutal mog btw)


looks manlet ngl

yeah, no matter how you want to see it, he looks pretty average arab too me tbh


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> looks manlet ngl
> 
> yeah, no matter how you want to see it, he looks pretty average arab too me tbh


Average arab can average 100~ matches with hot nordic sluts?

Arabs aren't that robust, look at his frame that is at least top decile, how many arabs do you see that wide. His face screams high T. Well developed upper third (width-height), prominent brow ridge, glabella crease, thick low set dark eyebrows, thick beard. 

Ethnics/Blacks can get away with a lot more failo's than white people can and still be classified as attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Average arab can average 100~ matches with hot nordic sluts?
> 
> Arabs aren't that robust, look at his frame that is at least top decile, how many arabs do you see that wide. His face screams high T. Well developed upper third (width-height), prominent brow ridge, glabella crease, thick low set dark eyebrows, thick beard.
> 
> Ethnics/Blacks can get away with a lot more failo's than white people can and still be classified as attractive.


he has cuck eyes

his pictures looks high class, nt and stuff

maybe he is hiding bad jaw under beard

over all he looks okay man, 5psl


----------



## nastynas (Sep 6, 2020)

i mean why are people surprised of him getting matches is beyond me this forum has no clue of what irl guys who have sex look like

this dude isn't ugly and has good features even,good phenotype,look robust and masculine, good body, well groomed and really nice dressed.


who will get matches if he is not getting? lol


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> he has cuck eyes
> 
> *his pictures looks high class*, nt and stuff
> 
> ...


Did you just say this guy looked "high class" @ArabIncel @Melo95











This forum is beyond saving.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Did you just say this guy looked "high class" @ArabIncel @Melo95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you retarded nigga, he looks like *HE HAS MONEY






do you think a peasant from the mumbai slums can go to the barber every weekend, buy this necklace?
his tshirt looks good too, he is definietely stylemaxxed*


----------



## nastynas (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Did you just say this guy looked "high class" @ArabIncel @Melo95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give him some tech fleece and he will look like typical dealer in your neighborhood or some shooter


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> are you retarded nigga, he looks like *HE HAS MONEY
> 
> View attachment 647373
> 
> ...



he looks like he has money DUE to drug dealing = LOW CLASS


----------



## MentalistKebab (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


He is not ugly, have a good beard and his body is screaming Testesterone, no wonder he slays,we saw that in Chesvrah experiment too.

Its not nearly as suprising as other arab(curry?) guy you posted


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> he looks like he has money DUE to drug dealing = LOW CLASS


money is money in the eyes of woman


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> are you retarded nigga, he looks like *HE HAS MONEY
> 
> View attachment 647373
> 
> ...


I don't know if you're trolling me right or seriously this deranged. He dresses like any ethnic from the hood would that isn't fresh off the boat. So now he is getting matches because of his shirt? @Kingkellz shut this forum down, it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I don't know if you're trolling me right or seriously this deranged. He dresses like any ethnic from the hood would that isn't fresh off the boat. So now he is getting matches because of his shirt? @Kingkellz shut this forum down, it's over.


*HOW RETARDED YOU ARE

HE IS FACIALLY A BIT OVER AVERAGE WHITE GUYS; BUT HE SCREAMS BADBOY; STYLEMAXX AND MONEY







LOOK AT HIS CLOCK; THAT THING IS EASILY 200 EUROS; WHICH RAT FROM THE BANGALORE SLUMS HAS A CLOCK LIKE THAT OR THIS NECKLACE

FAGGOT*


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 6, 2020)

What this man achieves is looking better than 99% of arabs, blacks etc. I see irl in nordic countries 

If you think otherwise you haven't been in nordic countries or view is skewed cause you don't go outside and just browse online 

Also he got a vibe where it seems like he's masculine but still friendly and can get along with most people ethnic and native.

There's few ethnics that will have his level of appeal

Most ethnics aren't this robust or extreme manlets 
A robust non manlet arab is rare


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *HOW RETARDED YOU ARE
> 
> HE IS FACIALLY A BIT OVER AVERAGE WHITE GUYS; BUT HE SCREAMS BADBOY; STYLEMAXX AND MONEY
> 
> ...



Yes but you're forgetting something. It looks like he has money due to drug dealing. Also the way in which he's dressing is exactly how rich drug dealers dress. If you go to a club, you'll see tons of black and arab thugs wearing the exact same stuff with the chains and the watch and even the shirt. While his dressing is "nice" it's the kind of "nice" dressing that low class people wear. You don't see Thom Strijd or O'Pry wearing stuff like this for a reason, because they are truly high class


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *HOW RETARDED YOU ARE
> 
> HE IS FACIALLY A BIT OVER AVERAGE WHITE GUYS; BUT HE SCREAMS BADBOY; STYLEMAXX AND MONEY
> 
> ...














You're my favorite poster. I don't even think you're being serious.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Yes but you're forgetting something. It looks like he has money due to drug dealing. Also the way in which he's dressing is exactly how rich drug dealers dress. If you go to a club, you'll see tons of black and arab thugs wearing the exact same stuff with the chains and the watch and even the shirt. While his dressing is "nice" it's the kind of "nice" dressing that low class people wear. You don't see Thom Strijd or O'Pry wearing stuff like this for a reason, because they are truly high class


hard cope

thom strijd doesnt need this shit because he is a star 

this arab is boosting his smv haaarrddd with this stuff


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> hard cope
> 
> thom strijd doesnt need this shit because he is a star
> 
> this arab is boosting his smv haaarrddd with this stuff


Why doesn't the average white guy get a $30 shirt and slay on Tinder then or better yet why doesn't JamesHowlett.

You're literally doing the "just shower" meme, just "wear a dress shirt" bro.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You're my favorite poster. I don't even think you're being serious.


nigga, you claim that this 4,5psl arab with his steroid body is a womanizer

keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Why doesn't the average white guy get a $30 shirt and slay on Tinder then or better yet why doesn't JamesHowlett.
> 
> You're literally doing the "just shower" meme, just "wear a dress shirt" bro.


this guy would shit on your guy


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> nigga, you claim that this 4,5psl arab with his steroid body is a womanizer
> 
> keep coping


You're the one who is trying to rationalize this slayers success on truly irrelevant things that every NT male already does.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You're the one who is trying to rationalize this slayers success on truly irrelevant things that every NT male already does.


yeah, but his success cant be just because his looks

he is a 7/10 at best if we are serious


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> yeah, but his success cant be just because his looks
> 
> he is a 7/10 at best if we are serious


This is tinder, it is only based on looks.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> This is tinder, it is only based on looks.


so this guy is a 9/10 model?....


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> so this guy is a 9/10 model?....


P/S/L ratings are mostly irrelevant. He obviously has very high sex appeal and anyone with a brain could tell he would clean up on Tinder.


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

@Newone rate this model


----------



## Victordobado (Sep 6, 2020)

Black people can do well on tinder even if they are skinny. I used some of these pics of Jordan Clarskon (Nba player) who is unknown to girls in Scandinavia and he cleaned up there. Literally had 100+ likes after 12 hours with a bunch of Stacies.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> P/S/L ratings are mostly irrelevant. He obviously has very high sex appeal and anyone with a brain could tell he would clean up on Tinder.


nah, if you would show me this pic, i would say he will not do good tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Newone rate this model
> 
> View attachment 647399
> 
> ...


looks shit tbh


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Victordobado said:


> Black people can do well on tinder even if they are skinny. I used some of these pics of Jordan Clarskon (Nba player) who is unknown to girls in Scandinavia and he cleaned up there. Literally had 100+ likes after 12 hours with a bunch of Stacies.



He looks good and has IRL appeal unlike many gay alien MM's this forum worships.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@Newone this Asian is wearing a very expensive suit, will he slay on Tinder?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Newone this Asian is wearing a very expensive suit, will he slay on Tinder?


just post some 3/10 asian in his japan school uniform theory


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> just post some 3/10 asian in his japan school uniform theory


Looks extremely high class, look at his tie. He'll slay 100% on tinder.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

He gets dom halo points i dont think he would do good with 16-19 yr olds but he can defo slay in 23-30 range


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Predicting 17 pages


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Looks extremely high class, look at his tie. He'll slay 100% on tinder.


mogs your arab to self harm


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

wow bro! cool experiment! a fucking good looking man got matches in Sweden! AWESOME! I FUCKING LOVE EXPERIMENTS!


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> mogs your arab to self harm
> 
> View attachment 647436


This guy is the epitome of beta nerdic cuck, JFL. This is exactly why they want to match with this High T ethnic, because they're tired of dealin with sissy nordic males.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> wow bro! cool experiment! a fucking good looking man got matches in Sweden! AWESOME! I FUCKING LOVE EXPERIMENTS!


He got matches because he is ethnic!!!
Not because he looks good tbh ethnics rule goy


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Moggy 

*mogged*
_*










*_
*HE MOGGES YOUR ARAB TO SELF HARM; HE IS IN UTTER DEPRESSION NOW*


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> wow bro! cool experiment! a fucking good looking man got matches in Sweden! AWESOME! I FUCKING LOVE EXPERIMENTS!


He's not good looking though it's his shirt and watch that got him matches, stop coping.

@Newone


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> mogs your arab to self harm
> 
> View attachment 647436


Surely you are trolling


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He's not good looking though it's his shirt and watch that got him matches, stop coping.
> 
> @Newone


he looks good tbh, but not extraordinary

he isnt far off from the ethnics on this site if we are honest


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Surely you are trolling


*you are ethnic biased bro*
_*
i run 100 tinder experiments in the past and my experience was, that 4psl white guys can do better than 5psl ethnics in germany
*_
*its hard blackpill, i know, but its the truth*


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *you are ethnic biased bro*
> 
> _*i run 100 tinder experiments in the past and my experience was, that 4psl white guys can do better than 5psl ethnics in germany*_
> 
> *its hard blackpill, i know, but its the truth*


In sweden psl 1 isis fighters do better than psl 7 nordics due to street shitting pheno


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *you are ethnic biased bro*
> 
> _*i run 100 tinder experiments in the past and my experience was, that 4psl white guys can do better than 5psl ethnics in germany*_
> 
> *its hard blackpill, i know, but its the truth*


You are posting the literal faggot from how I met your mother and claiming he mogs the pakistani in op

It's time to leave the basement


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> he looks good tbh, but not extraordinary
> 
> he isnt far off from the ethnics on this site if we are honest


He is very far off from most ethnics on this site, with the exception of a few, otherwise they wouldn't be here they would be slaying prime white pussy. You simply do not know what is appealing to prime women.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He is very far off from most ethnics on this site, with the exception of a few, otherwise they wouldn't be here they would be slaying prime white pussy. You simply do not know what is appealing to prime women.


*@goat2x *
_*
bro look at this clown, he says prime 18 year old stacy wants this guy in Op



this girl wants this




*_
*okay bro, i am outta here.......*


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *@goat2x *
> 
> _*bro look at this clown, he says prime 18 year old stacy wants this guy in Op
> View attachment 647444
> ...


Literally not far off from the matches I was getting @sytyl can vouch. Some were better looking.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Literally not far off from the matches I was getting @sytyl can vouch. Some were better looking.


bro, i can do this guy into my tinder if you want


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *@goat2x *
> 
> _*bro look at this clown, he says prime 18 year old stacy wants this guy in Op
> View attachment 647444
> ...


For sex, absolutely
You don't know what these hoes be like


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> bro, i can do this guy into my tinder if you want



run him rn using the pics in the order i sent in OP. the 5 pics in OP use them in the exact order


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *@goat2x *
> 
> _*bro look at this clown, he says prime 18 year old stacy wants this guy in Op
> View attachment 647444
> ...


Bro
Moggy is very high iq not biased at all


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

This nordic cuck would outslay this guy in jbs hard


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> For sex, absolutely
> You don't know what these hoes be like



how they be like?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> This nordic cuck would outslay this guy in jbs hard
> View attachment 647453


easy

this boy would curbstomp him


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> It appears Nordic/EE women are the most receptive to ethnik pheno's.


You need to understand the dichotomy between phenotype and attractiveness. They aren't receptive to the ethnic phenotype, rather the facial physiognomy of the men you post. Sometimes I can't tell if you're trolling. 

the dude in the picture is attractive, he looks tall and has a great body, why wouldn't he do well in any country? Also @Newone you're fucking retarded if you think he only got matches because he's wearing expensive clothing and accessories.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> For sex, absolutely
> You don't know what these hoes be like


yeah, but guy in OP is definitely not first choice for most woman


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> if you think he only got matches because he's wearing expensive clothing and accessories.


didnt say ONLY, i said NT pics can make a huge difference

take a selfie from your shitty smartphone at home

and compare it to your picture sitting on your 100,000k bmw

or on your pool in hawaii


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> how they be like?


They bad bitches


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> didnt say ONLY, i said NT pics can make a huge difference
> 
> take a selfie from your shitty smartphone at home
> 
> ...


what PSL do you think he is?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what PSL do you think he is?


5psl


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what PSL do you think he is?



what do you rate chestbrah?? https://looksmax.org/threads/final-assessment-rate-chestbrahs-face.199037/


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> This nordic cuck would outslay this guy in jbs hard
> View attachment 647453


just fucking lol, this little twink is sleeping with madison beer, absolutely insane. Goes to show the smv of whites.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> what do you rate chestbrah?? https://looksmax.org/threads/final-assessment-rate-chestbrahs-face.199037/


No doubt five.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> just fucking lol, this little twink is sleeping with madison beer, absolutely insane. Goes to show the smv of whites.


whites having more success with their own woman, was never suprising too me tbh


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> yeah, but guy in OP is definitely not first choice for most woman


He's first for sex, he won't get into a long lasting relationship with a Stacey though but he'll probably smash a few times
I am not even coping, looks wise I fit more of the guy you posted over the guy in op


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> just fucking lol, this little twink is sleeping with madison beer, absolutely insane. Goes to show the smv of whites.


his ethnic looks match died in the border due to starvation without anyone knowing his name


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> No doubt five.



flopped on tinder tho (without body) unlike OP


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> whites having more success with their own woman, was never suprising too me tbh


Madison beer is Jewish and Asian, not white. Nonetheless, she could have picked literally any male, yet she picked a little blonde twink.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

@sytyl @Dyorotic2 @Moggy @goat2x 

i will put this guy into tinder in a few hours, i say he will do decent tbh, but not great


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Madison beer is Jewish and Asian, not white. Nonetheless, she could have picked literally any male, yet she picked a little blonde twink.


that boy looks 5psl too me tbh


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Madison beer is Jewish and Asian, not white. Nonetheless, she could have picked literally any male, yet she picked a little blonde twink.


rlly?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> that boy looks 5psl too me tbh


higher tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> flopped on tinder tho (without body) unlike OP


interesting. That being said, OP is dead centre 5PSL, but his sex appeal is through the fucking roof. Chestbrah looks like a monolithic faggot, it makes sense he didn't grab as many matches.


----------



## end (Sep 6, 2020)

his face is pretty shit, really proves the importance of softmaxxing, gymcelling, etc.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> interesting. That being said, OP is dead centre 5PSL, but his sex appeal is through the fucking roof.


Very apt way of putting it. People here forget that women enjoy casual sex with guys like that a few times while they're young.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> rlly?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 647483
> View attachment 647484
> View attachment 647485


yeah i saw this
but i didnt know she was asian and jewish


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 647483
> View attachment 647484
> View attachment 647485



her ex was below average facially i remember this disgusting horsefaced big nosed bad eye area white boy she dated


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> but i didnt know she was asian and jewish


oh right, yeah. She's Jewish.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> her ex was below average facially i remember this disgusting horsefaced big nosed bad eye area white boy she dated


she dated him bc of he was high status in the music indusrty


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> she dated him bc of he was high status in the music indusrty



yes but hes not THAT high status. she couldve found someone more high status if it was ONLY about status


----------



## goat2x (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yes but hes not THAT high status. she couldve found someone more high status if it was ONLY about status


so what are you trying to prove that looks dont matter?obviously she wanted to gain smthing out of their relationship


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 6, 2020)

Beard frauder


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

goat2x said:


> so what are you trying to prove that looks dont matter?obviously she wanted to gain smthing out of their relationship



im not trying to prove anything, im just observing an empirical fact. im not making any conclusions about it. i was just pointing out that one of her BF's was ugly, that's it


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> @Moggy
> 
> *mogged*
> _*
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Sep 6, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Madison beer is Jewish and Asian, not white. Nonetheless, she could have picked literally any male, yet she picked a little blonde twink.


she also picked this guy tho.....


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@ArabIncel over 120 matches in under 24 hours, its over.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 6, 2020)

It is what it is


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@Newone over 120 matched with hot white nordic sluts in under 24 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Newone over 120 matched with hot white nordic sluts in under 24 hours.


Post some tbh 

I put him now too


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Newone over 120 matched with hot white nordic sluts in under 24 hours.


Send proof bhai . I’m starting to believe ur experiments less


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

@ArabIncel @Moggy @Sikkunt23 @goat2x

That guy is in my Tinder now 

I say 10 likes Maxx, if he is good, he gets 20 likes in 24 hours


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> *@goat2x *
> 
> _*bro look at this clown, he says prime 18 year old stacy wants this guy in Op
> View attachment 647444
> ...



Couples like this are the norm these days due to females' easily manipulated brains. So much has changed over the last decade - the jews have won. 

White girls like that are exposed to asian / black / chink male - white female couples through IG, TV, films & the news & their liberal friends 24/7 to the point where it becomes the norm & over time it gradually chips away at their innate preferences. 

Add to this that white women are *desperate* to be seen as tolerant & left-leaning & suddenly dating primitive or even flat-out _LOW IQ _ethnic men seems acceptable or even cool & progressive and the 'right' thing to do.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Couples like this are the norm these days due to females' easily manipulated brains. So much has changed over the last decade - the jews have won.
> 
> White girls like that are exposed to asian / black / chink male - white female couples through IG, TV, films & the news & their liberal friends 24/7 to the point where it becomes the norm & over time it gradually chips away at their innate preferences.
> 
> Add to this that white women are *desperate* to be seen as tolerant & left-leaning & suddenly dating primitive or even flat-out _LOW IQ _ethnic men seems acceptable or even cool & progressive and the 'right' thing to do.


Dude stfu 

Man and woman sexual desire is mainly controlled by their hormones

Media isn't changing anything


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Dude stfu
> 
> Man and woman sexual desire is mainly controlled by their hormones
> 
> *Media isn't changing anything*



& the award for the most delusional comment of 2020 goes to...


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> & the award for the most delusional comment of 2020 goes to...


Piss off with your illuminati cope

You think a 5'8 gook is gonna slay prime pussy in clubs because the news say China is a great nation

Faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Piss off with your illuminati cope
> 
> You think a 5'8 gook is gonna slay prime pussy in clubs because the news say China is a great nation
> 
> Faggot


Oh without doubt he would, yep. You're a bit slow & clearly don't understand the dynamics at play. Liberal white women (which is basically all of them) believe the lie that ethnics are experiencing lots of racism in day-to-day life. They take pity on them & their natural instinct to care & nurture comes out as well. They want to side with the underdog. Why is this so difficult to understand? It's never been easier for ethnics to get laid.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Oh without doubt he would, yep. You're a bit slow & clearly don't understand the dynamics at play. Liberal white women (which is basically all of them) believe the lie that ethnics are experiencing lots of racism in day-to-day life. They take pity on them & their natural instinct to care & nurture comes out as well. They want to side with the underdog. Why is this so difficult to understand? It's never been easier for ethnics to get laid.


What is with this low selfesteem bluepilled loser?

Can somebody help me. He thinks ugly people can slay with media propaganda. Clown. 

The ethnics who slay whites are all over average.

@goat2x @Sikkunt23


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> What is with this low selfesteem bluepilled loser?
> 
> Can somebody help me. He thinks ugly people can slay with media propaganda. Clown.
> 
> ...


He isn’t saying that . Read his post again and read it closely . That’s not his argument


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> He isn’t saying that . Read his post again and read it closely . That’s not his argument


his argument is bullshit man, does guy in OPs post look like a pitiful little loser ?

nah man, he looks like slayer steroid drug dealing rapist badboy

no woman fucks this guy because they feel pity for him, they want his high t survival genes


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Send proof bhai . I’m starting to believe ur experiments less


@Sikkunt23 @Newone disappointed you didn't trust me bhai. He has tons of hot stacy matches too. Total matches around 130.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> his argument is bullshit man, does guy in OPs post look like a pitiful little loser ?
> 
> nah man, he looks like slayer steroid drug dealing rapist badboy
> 
> no woman fucks this guy because they feel pity for him, they want his high t survival genes


Yah ur right but his argument was a general discussion , not specific to OP


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Sikkunt23 @Newone disappointed you didn't trust me bhai. He has tons of hot stacy matches too. Total matches around 130.


What city bhai


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> What city bhai


Stockholm bhai


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

@Sikkunt23 @Moggy 

*"do you work as MODEL?" model? model????







*


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 6, 2020)

where are the pics ?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Stockholm bhai


Holy shit mogger tbh . Also how aren’t u shadow banned on tinder yet don’t u do a lot of experiments?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> @Sikkunt23 @Moggy
> 
> *"do you work as MODEL?" model? model????
> View attachment 648732
> ...


Ethnikks can get away with so many failo's and still be seen as attractive.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 6, 2020)

Beard + Body halo


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Holy shit mogger tbh . Also how aren’t u shadow banned on tinder yet don’t u do a lot of experiments?


if this guy hasnt 20 likes at least in 24 hours in my app, they are larping and try to trick us tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Ethnikks can get away with so many failo's and still be seen as attractive.


biggest cope ever


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Sikkunt23 @Newone disappointed you didn't trust me bhai. He has tons of hot stacy matches too. Total matches around 130.


make a video of the whole profile


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> make a video of the whole profile



Do you want a double blind placebo study as well?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

You can see the profile pic in top left.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> his argument is bullshit man, does guy in OPs post look like a pitiful little loser ?
> 
> nah man, he looks like slayer steroid drug dealing rapist badboy
> 
> no woman fucks this guy because they feel pity for him, they want his high t survival genes


@Newone is he a "drug dealing rapist badboy" or high class.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Newone is he a "drug dealing rapist badboy" or high class.


It doesn't matter if you are millionaire with drug dealing or as company manager son 

Money is always the same


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> It doesn't matter if you are millionaire with drug dealing or as company manager son
> 
> Money is always the same


I'm starting to think the turks in Germany are running around in rags if you seriously think this guy's clothes are anything special.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I'm starting to think the turks in Germany are running around in rags if you seriously think this guy's clothes are anything special.


Never said it's anything special

But he has a clock, a necklace 

If he has a high class car too, he is statusmaxxed

He is nothing special lookswise if we are honest


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Never said it's anything special
> 
> But he has a clock, a necklace
> 
> ...


Are you seriously chalking up his results to his accessories. If I were to take away his watch in the last picture and give him a plain white T he would get 0 matches. The cope is through the roof, JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Are you seriously chalking up his results to his accessories. If I were to take away his watch in the last picture and give him a plain white T he would get 0 matches. The cope is through the roof, JFL.


Dude, you don't understand me

I look at his face and see a good looking guy 

But I ask myself, is this guy really that handsome that he completely cleans tinder like some model?

And then I think, nah, he isn't.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Dude, you don't understand me
> 
> I look at his face and see a good looking guy
> 
> ...


I'll PM you some of the matches if you want to see quality.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I'll PM you some of the matches if you want to see quality.


Maybe I underrate his face 

How much PSL is he for you?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Maybe I underrate his face
> 
> How much PSL is he for you?



P/S/L isn't the best indicator for slaying. He has super high sex appeal, like top 10%.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> P/S/L isn't the best indicator for slaying. He has super high sex appeal, like top 10%.


How comes that


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> How comes that


Being DOM/Masc is everything for slaying. Prettyboys only do good on Grindr.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Piss off with your illuminati cope
> 
> You think a 5'8 gook is gonna slay prime pussy in clubs because the news say China is a great nation
> 
> Faggot


The reason that attractive Asians slay less than ethnics may also be because they typically aren't represented as disadvantaged people of colour by the media and so women don't have that same outlook towards them. But you also see kpop being more popular and now even asian dudes can slay provided they have the right look. I also have an Asian friend who is super attractive to Asian women and I highly doubt many white guy would beat him there. He can get brown girls too


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 6, 2020)

hes a not a bad looking guy im not surprised he did well.


----------



## Brownjoke (Sep 6, 2020)

*As always

its no surprise that white females are wet for ethnic males*


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

gymcelalpha said:


> hes a not a bad looking guy im not surprised he did well.


To incels on this forum he is subhuman. Shows how deluded and detached from reality they are.

@Newone @Sikkunt23 I pm'ed you some of the matches, vouch on the quality.


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> To incels on this forum he is subhuman. Shows how deluded and detached from reality they are.
> 
> @Newone @Sikkunt23 I pm'ed you some of the matches, vouch on the quality.


Incels on this forum heavily believe that you need to be top 99th percentile to get laid.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

gymcelalpha said:


> Incels on this forum heavily believe that you need to be top 99th percentile to get laid.


Majority of this forum has never been to a party, let alone a club.


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Majority of this forum has never been to a party, let alone a club.


The thing is if they actually took care of themselves and got out and became NT they could. Most could probably do pretty well for themselves.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 6, 2020)

Full beard is a HUGE halo for black men. I know too many niggas that ascended through beard.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah @Moggy confirmed to me by PM. High tier matches, all white and well above average looking. You can't really get these results with almost anybody in north america in terms of match quality


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

_Cope thread, gets SMV mogged by 4 PSL whites

No Tinder matches for his ethnic pheno _


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Yeah @Moggy confirmed to me by PM. High tier matches, all white and well above average looking. You can't really get these results with almost anybody in north america in terms of match quality


Scandinavia MOG's North America so hard, some of these girls are prettier than 99% of the girls on Tinder in America.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

_Only__ white features are attractive btw, this guy is obviously white-passing then right? 

@Sikkunt23 @Biggdink _


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _Only__ white features are attractive btw, this guy is obviously white-passing then right?
> 
> @Sikkunt23 @Biggdink _


Ever tried tinder/bumble ? Matches don’t mean anything


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ever tried tinder/bumble ? Matches don’t mean anything



_You are right, matches don’t mean anything.

But 3 PSL white incel would get more matches btw _


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _You are right, matches don’t mean anything.
> 
> But 3 PSL white incel would get more matches btw _


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ever tried tinder/bumble ? Matches don’t mean anything



@Moggy


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> @Moggy


He's the biggest coping subhuman on this wretched forum, ignore him.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@Sikkunt23 @Newone @ArabIncel

150 matches in 24 hours granted I had titnder plus and did a lot of swipes, the quality of matches was insane. This pheno mog's in Scandanavia, may try it in EE next.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @Sikkunt23 @Newone @ArabIncel
> 
> 150 matches in 24 hours granted I had titnder plus and did a lot of swipes, the quality of matches was insane. This pheno mog's in Scandanavia, may try it in EE next.


Bro u have tinder plus ?, that’s not fair for comparisons lol


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Bro u have tinder plus ?, that’s not fair for comparisons lol


Yes, obviously that is how I'm spoofing to Nerdic countries.

The actual number of matches is irrelevant, it is the quality that matters. You can test the quality of women that are open to fucking/dating ethnikkk pheno's.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Ever tried tinder/bumble ? Matches don’t mean anything


matches mean you have more opportunity and are a general indicator of attractiveness ngl


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> matches mean you have more opportunity and are a general indicator of attractiveness ngl


You need to match with them before you can fuck them, seriously low IQ. The more matches the more chance at least one of them will fuck you.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

@Moggy sent me the pics of matches

my taste in girls is peculiar but I can say objectively that most of them were nordic staceys (which I actually don't like because they are chad/bbc only)
they would all be rated anywhere from the step below staceylite, to staceylite to stacey by users here imo


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @Moggy sent me the pics of matches
> 
> my taste in girls is peculiar but I can say objectively that most of them were nordic staceys (which I actually don't like because they are chad/bbc only)
> they would all be rated anywhere from the step below staceylite, to staceylite to stacey by users here imo


Nordic stacy's belong to ethnikkks.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> matches mean you have more opportunity and are a general indicator of attractiveness ngl


Yea but no one like Somali Moslems, not even blacks. above avg white/normal black guy can fuck 2-3 out of his 10 matches, Somali-paki might only fuck 2-3 out of 200 

come on man as a black pilled guy you should know Allah isn’t fair


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea but no one like Somali Moslems, not even blacks. above avg white/normal black guy can fuck 2-3 out of his 10 matches, Somali-paki might only fuck 2-3 out of 200
> 
> come on man as a black pilled guy you should know Allah isn’t fair


The guy in the op could prob fuck most of the matches ngl

an ugly somali isn't going to get any matches at all

can speak from personal experience from trying tinder when I was uggo and using it now


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea but no one like Somali Moslems, not even blacks. above avg white/normal black guy can fuck 2-3 out of his 10 matches, Somali-paki might only fuck 2-3 out of 200
> 
> come on man as a black pilled guy you should know Allah isn’t fair


Stop coping you utter subhuman kpoop gook. It's completely over for you.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


He is nott fucking Somali. Maybe mixed with Pak?


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> The guy in the op could prob fuck most of the matches ngl
> 
> an ugly somali isn't going to get any matches at all
> 
> can speak from personal experience from trying tinder when I was uggo and using it now


He’s gymmaxxed so yea maybe
He’s just a regular Somali without his body halo


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> He is nott fucking Somali. Maybe mixed with Pak?


He's fully pakistani OP is just trolling.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Stop coping you utter subhuman kpoop gook. It's completely over for you.


I’m not gook fucking pedo worshiper but yea gooks are liked more than Muslims and Indians in west


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I’m not gook fucking pedo worshiper but yea gooks are liked more than Muslims and Indians in west


You are 100% a gook, the way you cope and cry when average ethnikks outslay even the best looking Asians

Asian = kiss of death


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> He’s gymmaxxed so yea maybe
> He’s just a regular Somali without his body halo


he's not somali
he mogs every somali living in north america back to mogadishu jfl

stop being a race baiter


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You are 100% a gook, the way you cope and cry when average ethnikks outslay even the best looking Asians
> 
> Asian = kiss of death


I would’ve killed myself if I was a gook  

na I don’t cope. People hate Muslims irl, even tho they mog Indians and Asians 

ask @goat2x


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I would’ve killed myself if I was a gook
> 
> na I don’t cope. People hate Muslims irl, even tho they mog Indians and Asians
> 
> ask @goat2x


You're either a duplicitous gook or an angry cumskin that swarthy ethnikks are fucking the hottest women of your race. Which is it you junkyard dog.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You're either a duplicitous gook or an angry cumskin that swarthy ethnikks are fucking the hottest women of your race. Which is it you junkyard dog.


Bruh I’ve said before that I have nothing against brown people, but I don’t see them slaying anything irl. I just don’t like how bluepilled ethnics are on this forum

only ethnics I see slaying are blacks, that’s fucking it.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bruh I’ve said before that I have nothing against brown people, but I don’t see them slaying anything irl. I just don’t like how bluepilled ethnics are on this forum
> 
> only ethnics I see slaying are blacks, that’s fucking it.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bruh I’ve said before that I have nothing against brown people, but I don’t see them slaying anything irl. I just don’t like how bluepilled ethnics are on this forum
> 
> only ethnics I see slaying are blacks, that’s fucking it.


99% of your posts are about brown ppl though
you even showed me what you considered "white passing" brown people to look like and they just looked ethnic to me


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 99% of your posts are about brown ppl though
> you even showed me what you considered "white passing" brown people to look like and they just looked ethnic to me


Na he can pass as a Greek, most Iranians/arabs look way more ethnic 

what else is there to post here anyways ? Race threads are more fun


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 6, 2020)

6 PAGE THREAD, BUT WHY


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


>



You fucking kike stop posting that video I told you many times tinder matches from Africa aren’t comparable to matches in the West eg Salludons matches


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Sep 6, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You fucking kike stop posting that video I told you many times tinder matches from Africa aren’t comparable to matches in the West eg Salludons matches


Salludon is gigachad


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Salludon is gigachad


Will never understand why @Biggdink uses white matches in ethnic 3rd world countries to prove white normie > ethnic chad


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Will never understand why @Biggdink uses white matches in ethnic 3rd world countries to prove white normie > ethnic chad


So ethnic women are useless ? Ok got it


----------



## wantfast (Sep 6, 2020)

This guy would clearly slay in the West too.

Dunno why everyone hear is losing their shit, he's tall and muscular, no bad looking either (no-homo).


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

wantfast said:


> This guy would clearly slay in the West too.
> 
> Dunno why everyone hear is losing their shit, he's tall and muscular, no bad looking either (no-homo).


Majority of this site are either virgins or white supremacists. more than likely they are both.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

wantfast said:


> This guy would clearly slay in the West too.
> 
> Dunno why everyone hear is losing their shit, he's tall and muscular, no bad looking either (no-homo).



_Because the results don’t fit the narrative that all ethnics are incels_


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Good looking ethnics have it easiest in Nordic/EE countries, much easier than North America, which is isn't too bad to begin with, but the tier of women in Nordic countries that are receptive to Ethnics is insane. Will probably end around 80-100 matches in the day which is amazing considering my distance is over 3k miles away and that I'm not receiving much of a body halo despite this guy being roided since i don't have it as the first pic.


I know this white girl in Europe and one in Australia and they both said goodlooking ethnics do well in Europe and do bad in North America and Australia


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 6, 2020)

He looks like a high T bad boy slayer.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I know this white girl in Europe and one in Australia and they both said goodlooking ethnics do well in Europe and do bad in North America and Australia


Tales from the basement. This didn't happen.


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 6, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I know this white girl in Europe and one in Australia and they both said goodlooking ethnics do well in Europe and do bad in North America and Australia



Terrorist failo too strong for ethnics in USA


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Tales from the basement. This didn't happen.


they are both in Biv's freedom server discord


ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Terrorist failo too strong for ethnics in USA


this x1000 bro @ToursOverBoyo2020


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 6, 2020)

He is good looking and have high sex appeal due to beard, muscles and good style

No surprise tbh, the sole reason why there's people arguing over this experiment is because it doesnt fit the forum narrative that only white chad slays


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 6, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> He is good looking and have high sex appeal due to beard, muscles and good style
> 
> No surprise tbh, the sole reason why there's people arguing over this experiment is because it doesnt fit the forum narrative that only white chad slays


well chad ethnic is getting something at the end of the day, but its likely the same as what a white normie is getting

white chad mogs ethnic chad into cyberspace in terms of SMV


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> well chad ethnic is getting something at the end of the day, but its likely the same as what a white normie is getting
> 
> white chad mogs ethnic chad into cyberspace in terms of SMV


He is not chad, apparently he is slightly above average with a nice shirt and "clock" on.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He is not chad, apparently he is slightly above average with a nice shirt and "clock" on.


hes wayyy better looking than me man


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 6, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> well chad ethnic is getting something at the end of the day, but its likely the same as what a white normie is getting
> 
> white chad mogs ethnic chad into cyberspace in terms of SMV


No youre wrong
This guy did way better than a normie white


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> hes wayyy better looking than me man


Because you look like a literal tranny.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 6, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> So ethnic women are useless ? Ok got it


No it’s that matches in poor third world countries are not comparable to the west 
As bluepilled as t sounds he probably got matches because hes white and they tend to be rich and in Africa


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> No youre wrong
> This guy did way better than a normie white


I will PM you some of the matches you seem normal.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 6, 2020)

Was his name on tinder Tyrone or Abdul ?


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

wantfast said:


> This guy would clearly slay in the West too.
> 
> Dunno why everyone hear is losing their shit, he's tall and muscular, no bad looking either (no-homo).



he looks like he retired from Al Qaeda .... seeing the Osama Bin Laden-tier beard? “Slay in West.” He’d only slay because of his body. Also he doesn’t look that tall at all. 5’10-11” max which is average in most Western countries.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> he looks like he retired from Al Qaeda .... seeing the Osama Bin Laden-tier beard? “Slay in West.” He’d only slay because of his body. Also he doesn’t look that tall at all. 5’10-11” max which is average in most Western countries.


Dude your trolling, he barely gained any matches with his body it's not the profile pic.


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Dude your trolling, he barely gained any matches with his body it's not the profile pic.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

@ArabIncel Do you seriously think over 150 girls all swiped and saw his body picture in the second picture and only swiped right because of that or more likely they saw the first picture saw a DOM wide framed high T ethnic and swiped right and only later saw his body pic or never saw it.


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @ArabIncel Do you seriously think over 150 girls all swiped and saw his body picture and only swiped right because of that or more likely they saw the first picture saw a DOM wide framed high T ethnic and swiped right and only later saw his body pic or never saw it.



probably a mix of both. Like seeing the first picture for some girls maybe got them interested so they perhaps decided to see one or two more and so seeing the body as in the second picture “sealed the deal.” For others they probably just swiped right based on the first picture. Only way to test it I guess is to run another experiment without including any shirtless picture and see how much of a difference, if any, is made.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> probably a mix of both. Like seeing the first picture for some girls maybe got them interested so they perhaps decided to see one or two more and so seeing the body as in the second picture “sealed the deal.” For others they probably just swiped right based on the first picture. Only way to test it I guess is to run another experiment without including any shirtless picture and see how much of a difference, if any, is made.


I will be trying this in Finland next I think.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> probably a mix of both. Like seeing the first picture for some girls maybe got them interested so they perhaps decided to see one or two more and so seeing the body as in the second picture “sealed the deal.” For others they probably just swiped right based on the first picture. Only way to test it I guess is to run another experiment without including any shirtless picture and see how much of a difference, if any, is made.


Nigga stop coping he slays period


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 6, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Nigga stop coping he slays period


 I’m just making some observations I’m not coping


----------



## Copeful (Sep 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I will be trying this in Finland next I think.



Why not America bhai


----------



## Moggy (Sep 6, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Why not America bhai


Have tested so many ethnikks in America with crazy success. Scandi women are much hotter anyways.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 7, 2020)

tfw you hate nordic stacies


----------



## Moggy (Sep 7, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> tfw you hate nordic stacies


There was quite a few very hot MENA girls I matched with.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 7, 2020)

ugly sfcel coping ITT as usual 
this guys is nowhere near chad and yet he is slaying more than white chadlites


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Moggy said:


> There was quite a few very hot MENA girls I matched with.


LIFEFUEL


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> well chad ethnic is getting something at the end of the day, but its likely the same as what a white normie is getting
> 
> white chad mogs ethnic chad into cyberspace in terms of SMV


nigga he matched with literal nordic stacies. HOW MUCH FURTHER YOU CAN GO? this normie abdul is out slaying looksmatched whites for sure.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 7, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nigga he matched with literal nordic stacies. HOW MUCH FURTHER YOU CAN GO? this normie abdul is out slaying looksmatched whites for sure.






yeah bro personality=everything


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 7, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 650288
> yeah bro personality=everything


are you retarded?


----------



## ArgentineOmicron (Sep 7, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> The more u act and dress as nordics the more the girls will like you


what's the difference between "acting and dressing Nordic" and "acting Australian" - from a Paki who grew up in Australia and still lives here...


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 7, 2020)

ArgentineOmicron said:


> what's the difference between "acting and dressing Nordic" and "acting Australian" - from a Paki who grew up in Australia and still lives here...


Will probaly be alike 

My point is that acting and dressing more western will make you do better with western girls


----------



## ArgentineOmicron (Sep 7, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Oh without doubt he would, yep. You're a bit slow & clearly don't understand the dynamics at play. Liberal white women (which is basically all of them) believe the lie that ethnics are experiencing lots of racism in day-to-day life. They take pity on them & their natural instinct to care & nurture comes out as well. They want to side with the underdog. Why is this so difficult to understand? It's never been easier for ethnics to get laid.


You're fucking retarded.

Just lmao at swallowing his bait.

Sometimes I wonder if Chinese international students even fuck their own Chinese international student girlfriends or if the relationship's just a sham because the dude realized it wouldn't be proper to white society to appear as a completely sexless Asian robot.

3 PSL ethnics rot on incel forums like this. 6 PSL ones might do well depending on location. 8 PSL ethnics fuck prime JBs until their dick loses all sensitivity.

I'm not even sure why you're so mad. Might have something to do with the lack of meaningful activities when you're a subhuman white male.


----------



## ArgentineOmicron (Sep 7, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> My point is that acting and dressing more western will make you do better with western girls


Yeah ok that makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 7, 2020)

@goat2x take the ethnic pill 
JBE is legit af


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @goat2x take the ethnic pill
> JBE is legit af


true bro
look at how newone outslayed rodeblur cause ethnic pill


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> true bro
> look at how newone outslayed rodeblur cause ethnic pill


in my tinder exp mulatto and exotic chad out slayed nordic chad


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> in my tinder exp mulatto and exotic chad out slayed nordic chad


i can do this tbh
hardly doubt that they would outslay him probably around equal 
maybe 2-5 matches more but thats not statistically significant the nordic can outslay him in the 2nd
i mean i literally compared a 6 foot 5.5 psl guy to a 5'7 12 year old 3psl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i can do this tbh
> hardly doubt that they would outslay him probably around equal
> maybe 2-5 matches more but thats not statistically significant the nordic can outslay him in the 2nd
> i mean i literally compared a 6 foot 5.5 psl guy to a 5'7 12 year old 3psl


nordic chad = 99likes 20 matches
mulatto chad = 99 likes 40 matches
ethnic chad = 50 likes in 5 hr (still going on)


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> nordic chad = 99likes 20 matches
> mulatto chad = 99 likes 40 matches
> ethnic chad = 50 likes in 5 hr (still going on)


maybe i will do one too 
same psl tinders are only accuarate if you ve got a few blackpilled friends to pick the same psl so you cant be biased 
my experiment was good due to newone being far better looking


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 7, 2020)

WTF HAPPENED TO "BEARD IS COPE"?

JFL HE MOGS 99.9% OF MEN "BUT BUT JBS HATE BEARD"


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> WTF HAPPENED TO "BEARD IS COPE"?
> 
> JFL HE MOGS 99.9% OF MEN "BUT BUT JBS HATE BEARD"


I really dont think anybody said that


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I really dont think anybody said that


bro everyone specifically chico and delon cocksuckers like @PubertyMaxxer keep saying that

im gonna grow a short beard confirmed before i was gonna do stubble

nah im *DOMMAXXING*


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro everyone specifically chico and delon cocksuckers like @PubertyMaxxer keep saying that
> 
> im gonna grow a short beard confirmed before i was gonna do stubble
> 
> nah im *DOMMAXXING*


basic blackipll if you dont got a lower third like sean o pry, chico then beard is good jfl


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> basic blackipll if you dont got a lower third like sean o pry, chico then beard is good jfl


he gets more matches then any MM

they have 0 sex appeal


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> he gets more matches then any MM
> 
> they have 0 sex appeal


retard alert


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 7, 2020)

goat2x said:


> retard alert


@Kingkellz who gets more matches somali terrorist or chico?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Kingkellz who gets more matches somali terrorist or chico?


chico
if they would be in a club chico would outslay him hard


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Kingkellz who gets more matches somali terrorist or chico?


and also why are you trying to approve your shit by kingkellz?
because he is a mod?
that doesnt mean shit jfl @ u


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 7, 2020)

Why still no pics of matches


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks a bit ethnic


----------



## Moggy (Sep 7, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Looks a bit ethnic


He is 100% pure uncucked WASP pashtun gentleman




Hero of the Imperium said:


> Why still no pics of matches


I pmed to members that I trust, not narcy incels.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 7, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Moggy (Sep 7, 2020)

I have been conducting this experiment in Finland and the match quality and quantity is out of this world. Literally the best women Finland have to offer are swiping right and are DTF. @ArabIncel has seen the pics, and can vouch.

Beyond over for slavic subhumans like @goat2x


----------



## goat2x (Sep 7, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I have been conducting this experiment in Finland and the match quality and quantity is out of this world. Literally the best women Finland have to offer are swiping right and are DTF. @ArabIncel has seen the pics, and can vouch.
> 
> Beyond over for slavic subhumans like @goat2x


Stop mentioning me in off topic threads from now on or i have to kick your skull into another dimension
I already proved your bias shit wrong if you want to talk to me tag me in the looksmax section


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 7, 2020)

Legit thread. Drake beard frauding asap.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 8, 2020)

goat2x said:


> and also why are you trying to approve your shit by kingkellz?
> because he is a mod?
> that doesnt mean shit jfl @ u


He made the sex appeal max guide that's why 
He said that a rtt high tier normie would outslay Barret


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 8, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I have been conducting this experiment in Finland and the match quality and quantity is out of this world. Literally the best women Finland have to offer are swiping right and are DTF. @ArabIncel has seen the pics, and can vouch.
> 
> Beyond over for slavic subhumans like @goat2x


Fuark son mirin 
I have 2 travel to Scandinavia


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


That don't mean much though. If you swipe on everything you'll get TONS of matches especially if you go nation wide. Hell i got that many with my geographical area set to my small town only in Sweden.


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> nordic chad = 99likes 20 matches
> mulatto chad = 99 likes 40 matches
> ethnic chad = 50 likes in 5 hr (still going on)


Don't mean shit. These experiments are so retarded. I can get that many fucking matches in Sweden ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Just be good looking


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Hey all you ethnics should come to Sweden and use your magical ethnic powers to slay Swedish Stacies every day JFL. 

Maybe all of you ethnic slayers are In secret nightclubs and secret bars where you slay all these women because you sure as fuck ain't in any of the clubs I go to which coincidentally is the ones Stacies go to. 

I also don't see you at work or in School or out on the town. I guess you must all be in your apartments fucking a long line of waiting blond stacies.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> somalians aren't humans


Who hurt you?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Hey all you ethnics should come to Sweden and use your magical ethnic powers to slay Swedish Stacies every day JFL.
> 
> Maybe all of you ethnic slayers are In secret nightclubs and secret bars where you slay all these women because you sure as fuck ain't in any of the clubs I go to which coincidentally is the ones Stacies go to.
> 
> I also don't see you at work or in School or out on the town. I guess you must all be in your apartments fucking a long line of waiting blond stacies.


U look normie workcel around age 30-35 and ur slaying?

just lol at looks theory


----------



## bossman (Sep 12, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Who hurt you?


somalis. hurt my eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> somalis hurt my butthole


bro... don't go into details like that, that's disgusting


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> U look normie workcel around age 30-35 and ur slaying?
> 
> just lol at looks theory


Outslay you and any ethnic here any day in Sweden. 

Normie workcel jfl


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Hey all you ethnics should come to Sweden and use your magical ethnic powers to slay Swedish Stacies every day JFL.
> 
> Maybe all of you ethnic slayers are In secret nightclubs and secret bars where you slay all these women because you sure as fuck ain't in any of the clubs I go to which coincidentally is the ones Stacies go to.
> 
> I also don't see you at work or in School or out on the town. I guess you must all be in your apartments fucking a long line of waiting blond stacies.



when you run a Tinder experiment on a normie anywhere they don't even get 10 likes in a day. I've run well over 100 Tinder experiments in many different countries. Average-looking people generally get 10 likes in a day max. This guy was getting 100+ likes in Nordic countries in a day. His Tinder results are way, way above average. You don't know shit about Tinder experiments


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Outslay you and any ethnic here any day in Sweden.
> 
> Normie workcel jfl


Jag är själv svensk, du ser ut som en vanlig svennebanan

men det förvånar mig inte då det inte finns så många snygga killar. Ser många fula killar med attraktiva tjejer


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Jag är själv svensk, du ser ut som en vanlig svennebanan
> 
> men det förvånar mig inte då det inte finns så många snygga killar. Ser många fula killar med attraktiva tjejer


Knappast speciell men är 190cm lång och gymmad. Har även modellat lite som yngre. Få se bild på dig på. Du måste vara extremt snygg då.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Hey all you ethnics should come to Sweden and use your magical ethnic powers to slay Swedish Stacies every day JFL.
> 
> Maybe all of you ethnic slayers are In secret nightclubs and secret bars where you slay all these women because you sure as fuck ain't in any of the clubs I go to which coincidentally is the ones Stacies go to.
> 
> I also don't see you at work or in School or out on the town. I guess you must all be in your apartments fucking a long line of waiting blond stacies.


Cope, most ethnic guys here and in real life slay white women so easily. White women often prefer non White men


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope, most ethnic guys here and in real life slay white women so easily. White women often prefer non White men


HAHAHAH you have fucking lost it mate. On Tinder the profiles literally say NO ETHNICS.

JFL Ones a nightclub gets popular with ethnics it's OVER. All white women leave and it turns in to an ethnic nightclub. 

They look at you ethnics like they look at bugs to squash.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> HAHAHAH you have fucking lost it mate. On Tinder the profiles literally say NO ETHNICS.
> 
> JFL Ones a nightclub gets popular with ethnics it's OVER. All white women leave and it turns in to an ethnic nightclub.
> 
> They look at you ethnics like they look at bugs to squash.


Bro all the ethnics on here are chad and have sex with white stacies all the time 
Whereas the whites on here tend to be incel 
White women only want ethnic men 
I’m half White and I wish I was fully ethnic sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Knappast speciell men är 190cm lång och gymmad. Har även modellat lite som yngre. Få se bild på dig på. Du måste vara extremt snygg då.


Hehe tror du att du ser bra ut? Du ser ut som en vanlig medelålders svennebanan omkring PSL4/10, ser 100 killar som dig till/från jobbet

som sagt jag ser många fula killar i Sverige med snygga tjejer


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Hehe tror du att du ser bra ut? Du ser ut som en vanlig medelålders svennebanan omkring 4/10, ser 100 killar som dig till/från jobbet
> 
> som sagt jag ser många fula killar i Sverige med snygga tjejer


 Tror du att du kan komma in i huvudet på mig din lilla kortväxta etniska incel? Du stinker av osäkerhet. 
ALLT som betyder något är hur många och kvaliteten på tjejer man har haft. Vad en liten bajsbrun incel på Intenet tycker om en morph rör mig inte i ryggen.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Tror du att du kan komma in i huvudet på mig din lilla kortväxta etniska incel? Du stinker av osäkerhet.
> ALLT som betyder något är hur många och kvaliteten på tjejer man har haft. Vad en liten bajsbrun incel på Intenet tycker om en morph rör mig inte i ryggen.


Hahahha
1. Jag är 100% svensk, kan skicka bild
2. Har bättre kropp än dig och är längre än dig (193cm)

för övrigt är Alla nattklubbar i Stockholm är fulla med ethnics, gick ut förra helgen och det var massa ethnics ute


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Hahahha
> 1. Jag är 100% svensk, kan skicka bild
> 2. Har bättre kropp än dig och är längre än dig (193cm)
> 
> för övrigt är Alla nattklubbar i Stockholm är fulla med ethnics, gick ut förra helgen och det var massa ethnics ute


Kul för dig. 

Aja har inte varit ute I den skitstaden på evigheter. Förvånar mig inte den har blivit översprungen av blattar, ser fortfarande inte massa blattar med Svenska tjejer dock. Inte mer än vad som är att förvänta då de är typ 20% av folket.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Kul för dig.
> 
> Aja har inte varit ute I den skitstaden på evigheter. Förvånar mig inte den har blivit översprungen av blattar, ser fortfarande inte massa blattar med Svenska tjejer dock. Inte mer än vad som är att förvänta då de är typ 20% av folket.


Sant. jag ser inte många svenska tjejer med ethnics, men det finns väldigt många ethnic killar ute på kvällarna iaf.

Ser många soyboy svenska killar med snygga tjejer, nästan alla svenska killar ser ut som spinkiga hipsters


----------



## rentfreegigachad (Oct 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


lifefuel thread for terrorist pheno


----------



## TheChosenChad (Oct 22, 2020)

The only reason this threads so long is because of copers, good thread though NGL.



goat2x said:


> This nordic cuck would outslay this guy in jbs hard
> View attachment 647453



Nigga looks like astrosky


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 26, 2020)

just be nt


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 1, 2021)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


God tier thread


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 1, 2021)

ArabIncel said:


> This Paki-looking Somalian-looking terrorist did good on Tinder in Norway and Sweden. Incel theory btfo
> 
> @Moggy ran the experiments


Arabincel you are the GOAT


----------



## Deleted member 13642 (Apr 22, 2021)

/


----------



## BaldNonce (Jun 25, 2021)

@volcelfatcel dunno if you’ve seen this already but this is a classic sex appeal maxing thread


----------



## FreakkForLife (Sep 6, 2022)

Victordobado said:


> Black people can do well on tinder even if they are skinny. I used some of these pics of Jordan Clarskon (Nba player) who is unknown to girls in Scandinavia and he cleaned up there. Literally had 100+ likes after 12 hours with a bunch of Stacies.



@Blackgymmax @fogdart @TYRONELITEMOGGER @MentalcelTyronelite Thoughts on this experiment?


A guy also showed me some 4chan tinder experiments where a polish guy did experiment with MTN black guy who was getting 75+ Likes in 2 hours in Iceland(notice the location).
Matches were mtb-stacylites mostly.


Just chiming in,since i came across blackgymmax kakonge thread accidentally and then fogdart's kakoge hinge thread...
I usually don't care much about tinder experiments and stuff like these.


Also ,That polish guy did a few more chafish experiments with blacks in Scandinavia (Denmark,sweden,finland) and they were slaying hard, probably 99+ likes in 6-10 hours with HTN-chadlite black guys.
Also,he mentioned that most of the girls were DTF and messaged first and they were very sexual with the guy

It seems like blacks can slay hard in Scandinavia.

Try doing some black htn-chadlite fishes there both with and without gymcel body halo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @Blackgymmax @fogdart @TYRONELITEMOGGER @MentalcelTyronelite Thoughts on this experiment?
> 
> 
> A guy also showed me some 4chan tinder experiments where a polish guy did experiment with MTN black guy who was getting 75+ Likes in 2 hours in Iceland(notice the location).
> ...


Ive seen it. This guy isnt black and no mtn black guy gets 75 likes in 2 hour anywhere. Ive seen every big tinder exp on this site


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @Blackgymmax @fogdart @TYRONELITEMOGGER @MentalcelTyronelite Thoughts on this experiment?
> 
> 
> A guy also showed me some 4chan tinder experiments where a polish guy did experiment with MTN black guy who was getting 75+ Likes in 2 hours in Iceland(notice the location).
> ...


And this guy isnt black. Mulattos are a whole different smv breed compared to full blacks. This dude puts james to shit


----------



## FreakkForLife (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> And this guy isnt black. Mulattos are a whole different smv breed compared to full blacks. This dude puts james to shit


Maybe this guy is
But
The catfish in Iceland that i mentioned was actually darksin mtn-htn.
He wasn't mulatto


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Maybe this guy is
> But
> The catfish in Iceland that i mentioned was actually darksin mtn-htn.
> He wasn't mulatto


Impossible but ill do it myself to laugh at the 5 likes


----------



## FreakkForLife (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Impossible but ill do it myself to laugh at the 5 likes


Yeah,but Just make sure the elo isn't fucked and all the other variables like time of the day,day of the week,shadowban aren't there.Since all this can greatly affect results which u already know.

There was a chadlite on reddit who was getting no likes and matches in America despite his profile being NT, could be the shadow ban


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Yeah,but Just make sure the elo isn't fucked and all the other variables like time of the day,day of the week,shadowban aren't there.Since all this can greatly affect results which u already know.
> 
> There was a chadlite on reddit who was getting no likes and matches in America despite his profile being NT, could be the shadow ban


Im going to pay (((them))) so ill be fine


----------



## FreakkForLife (Sep 6, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Im going to pay (((them))) so ill be fine


Also,bro don't tag or include me if u make a thread on the experiments on you do.

I want nothing to do with the retarded fights here.

The only thing I can do is share info on the 4chan experiments, that's it.
Other than that i want nothing to do with all the retarded fights and wars that go on here.
So, please just don't tag me or include me in the threads about those experiments u will do


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Also,bro don't tag or include me if u make a thread on the experiments on you do.
> 
> I want nothing to do with the retarded fights here.
> 
> ...


I dont even make fights with these. the anti and pro musaka thread tinder experiments were done from the same dude and i message him. we're just studying location, racial pref etc. guys in the comment sections just get heated if their fav male model doesnt have god tier results 24/7. i really dont care, this shit has nothing to do with me personally. im not a chad


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @Blackgymmax @fogdart @TYRONELITEMOGGER @MentalcelTyronelite Thoughts on this experiment?
> 
> 
> A guy also showed me some 4chan tinder experiments where a polish guy did experiment with MTN black guy who was getting 75+ Likes in 2 hours in Iceland(notice the location).
> ...


Still don't know why people are surprised. Chad is it's own race. I've always said race is cope lol. Preferences exist but majority of women still will not turn down a goodlooking man.


----------



## JBcollector (Sep 6, 2022)

Ah so much has changed in the last 2 years


----------

